# Gente con la vida resuelta que se queja constantemente de estar mal de dinero



## Anónimo222 (13 Ene 2022)

Ejemplo: dos compañeros míos de la universidad. Los dos profesores de instituto (ella con plaza en propiedad, él aún interino de esos eternos), sin hijos, con el trabajo aquí (ella) o cerca (él, a 23 kilómetros por autovía). El piso en que viven tiene hipoteca pero los padres de ella, hija única, les pusieron la entrada y un 30% de golpe desde el principio al casarse hace unos años. Llevarán pagando unos cuatro o cinco años. No tienen afición cara conocida, más allá de que ella fuma como un carretero y de que él colecciona muñecos de esos cabezones de personajes de tebeos y cosas así.

Pues siempre que quedamos tres o veces al año la mitad de lo que cuentan es lo apretados que van, que si menos mal que los padres de él les dan mucha comida y cosas del huerto, que si el viernes voy al dentista y no tengo ni 300€ en la cuenta, que si hemos pedido ya dos prórrogas de la hipoteca hasta cobrar la paga extra...

¿Cómo cojones se explica que anden siempre así? Al casarse se fueron tres semanas al sudeste asiático a todo trapo, pero luego no han hecho más viajes fuera de España y siempre cosas cortas por el interior o la costa. Eso sí, casi a diario, por lo que él dice, les llegan cosas de Amazon, sobre todo ropa para ella y muñecos de los que he dicho antes para él. También deben de pedir mucha comida a domicilio por lo que hablan cuando quedamos, que parezca que se conociesen todos los locales de la ciudad.


----------



## Soberano (13 Ene 2022)

Pregúntales y sácanos de dudas,


----------



## amanciortera (13 Ene 2022)

QUE AFICIÓN MAS MOLONA, COLECCIONAR MUÑECOS CABEZONES


----------



## lasirvientadesnuda (13 Ene 2022)

Pues lo que le pasa al 50% de la población española, que no saben sumar ni restar ni resistirse a aquello que su corazón les dice que tienen que comprar y disfrutar. Y piensan felizmente eso de que cuando se le acabe el dinero ya veré que hago.

Que les da pereza llamar al Vodafone o al seguro para que les mejore el contrato. Que pagan el gimnasio y no van , que han estado en el Bulli , en el Arzak y en el David solo por presumir, que compran mil chorradas que no duran ni sirven para nada, Netflix , HBO , Fibra , un móvil pata negra para cada miembro de la familia , incluidos niños , y una tablet , y un pc , vacaciones a todo trapo, van al supermercado a comprar comida y luego no se la comen , y así mil detalles que todos sumados hacen un capital al mes.

Al fisio cada dos por tres por que les duele la espalda con 30 kilos de sobrepeso , ha hacerse masajes que adelgazan , al burdel ellos todas las semanas , a la peluquería ellas cada quince días , a la hechicera a que les limpie el karma y las eche las cartas , .... y todo pagado bien pagado.

Conozco muchísimos que no saben en que se gastan el dinero , solo se lo gastan , se funden 3000 pavos todos los meses y no saben en que. Y reinsisto es por que no saben sumar , ya no digo ahorrar.

Son incapaces de ajustar gastos cuando vienen mal dadas. Se meten en reformas del piso estando en paro. Cambian los muebles con la indemnización por despido. Se van a desestresarse a Cancun con justo lo que queda en la cuenta. Se van una semana a Ibiza con dinero pedido . Yo he visto cosas así en mi entorno mil veces.

Por eso el Generalísimo puso el sistema de pensiones público quitándoles a los currantes la parte de los jubilados , por que sabía que si no lo implementaba así la mitad de los viejos se morían de hambre.

Y como las privaticen es exactamente lo que va a pasar.


----------



## Lord en el Centeno (13 Ene 2022)

lasirvientadesnuda dijo:


> Pues lo que le pasa al 50% de la población española, que no saben sumar ni restar ni resistirse a aquello que su corazón les dice que tienen que comprar y disfrutar. Y piensan felizmente eso de que cuando se le acabe el dinero ya veré que hago.
> 
> Que les da pereza llamar al Vodafone o al seguro para que les mejore el contrato. Que pagan el gimnasio y no van , que han estado en el Bulli , en el Arzak y en el David solo por presumir, que compran mil chorradas que no duran ni sirven para nada, Netflix , HBO , Fibra , un móvil pata negra para cada miembro de la familia , incluidos niños , y una tablet , y un pc , vacaciones a todo trapo, van al supermercado a comprar comida y luego no se la comen , y así mil detalles que todos sumados hacen un capital al mes.
> 
> ...



Hacia tiempo que no se leia algo de hispanzuela de un precision cirujana tan impecable.


----------



## General Silvestre (13 Ene 2022)

lasirvientadesnuda dijo:


> Pues lo que le pasa al 50% de la población española, que no saben sumar ni restar ni resistirse a aquello que su corazón les dice que tienen que comprar y disfrutar. Y piensan felizmente eso de que cuando se le acabe el dinero ya veré que hago.
> 
> Que les da pereza llamar al Vodafone o al seguro para que les mejore el contrato. Que pagan el gimnasio y no van , que han estado en el Bulli , en el Arzak y en el David solo por presumir, que compran mil chorradas que no duran ni sirven para nada, Netflix , HBO , Fibra , un móvil pata negra para cada miembro de la familia , incluidos niños , y una tablet , y un pc , vacaciones a todo trapo, van al supermercado a comprar comida y luego no se la comen , y así mil detalles que todos sumados hacen un capital al mes.
> 
> ...



Lo veo a diario y la primera es mi mujer que se compra cosas que luego no sabe ni dónde colocar.


----------



## Funci-vago (13 Ene 2022)

No es lo que ganas, sino lo que gastas. El frente lonchafinista resistimos y resistiremos.


----------



## lasirvientadesnuda (13 Ene 2022)

Bueno , y ya lo de los créditos al consumo es que es de traca.

Conozco unos cuantos que además de la hipoteca tienen otros dos créditos en otras dos entidades , otro en el Cofidis y además les deben dinero a familiares, y tan felices. Cuando lo cuentan se descojonan de risa. 

Les preguntan en que se han gastado el dinero y te dicen que en vivir, que si ellos no tienen derecho a irse de vacaciones, o a tener un iphone , o...

A la peña le ofrecen una tarjeta de crédito en la puerta del carrefou , la cogen , se la gastan en dos días y le echan la cuota a la cuenta así tan contentos. 

Y es que la gente NO PIENSA en pagar los créditos, creen que se volatilizan solos . Os lo juro , que lo he preguntado mil veces que como van a pagarlos y no lo saben , como mucho te responden que en cómodos plazos , que su banco se encarga , ....

No piensan que si les da un infarto , un ictus , un accidente , o lo que sea les va a quedar una mierda de pensión de invalidez que no les va a permitir pagar nada. Que el día que hereden algo se lo van a quitar todo ( que me parece a mi que los putos bancos tienen ese as bajo la manga, que además de investigar tu solvencia también investigan la de tus padres , tios y abuelos , por eso siguen dando créditos al consumo a los nijas , por que saben que van a trincar tarde o temprano , recordad que aun hay muchísimos pisos en propiedad en España pagados hace 50 - 60 años)

Y no lo piensan , que el banco les dejará sin nada , se lo comentan y te dicen cosas como "que se atrevan" , "uff, la que monto" y gilipolleces asi.

Y como suban los tipos de interes , que van a subir , también va a ser la mayor catástrofe doméstica que va a ocurrir en España desde la guerra.


----------



## Votante=Gilipollas (13 Ene 2022)

Anónimo222 dijo:


> ¿Cómo cojones se explica que anden siempre así? Al casarse se fueron tres semanas al sudeste asiático a todo trapo, pero luego no han hecho más viajes fuera de España y siempre cosas cortas por el interior o la costa. Eso sí, casi a diario, por lo que él dice, les llegan cosas de Amazon, sobre todo ropa para ella y muñecos de los que he dicho antes para él. También deben de pedir mucha comida a domicilio por lo que hablan cuando quedamos, que parezca que se conociesen todos los locales de la ciudad.



Hay que hacer una purga de hijos de puta e inútiles de la vida.


----------



## Pirro (13 Ene 2022)

Por ahí van los tiros detrás de mucha miseria dineraria. Estamos en el top3 de consumidores a nivel mundial.


----------



## Anónimo222 (13 Ene 2022)

Eso les digo yo, sobre todo cuando les entran las pagas extraordinarias de golpe. Se lo digo medio de broma para ver qué dicen y responden cosas como 'No sé, es que vuela' y similares. Y lo peor es que empiezo a creerme que ellos mismos tampoco saben bien en qué se les esfuma el dinero. Luego me preguntan que cómo lo hago yo, que vivo solo y cobro 1200 euros, y cuando les contesto que 'No gastando más que en lo fundamental y algún capricho muy ocasional' creo que no lo entienden. Y creo que no lo entienden porque para ellos los muñecos, la ropita nueva casi diaria de ella y demás zarandajas son cosas fundamentales, es decir, no esas cosas en sí sino el hecho de comprarlas.


----------



## McNulty (13 Ene 2022)

Muchísima gente no dice las deudas que tiene por debajo de la alfombra.

El hezpañol es mucho de endeudarse para aparentar. Además de gastar en chorradas.


----------



## olympus1 (13 Ene 2022)

Anónimo222 dijo:


> Ejemplo: dos compañeros míos de la universidad. Los dos profesores de instituto (ella con plaza en propiedad, él aún interino de esos eternos), sin hijos, con el trabajo aquí (ella) o cerca (él, a 23 kilómetros por autovía). El piso en que viven tiene hipoteca pero los padres de ella, hija única, les pusieron la entrada y un 30% de golpe desde el principio al casarse hace unos años. Llevarán pagando unos cuatro o cinco años. No tienen afición cara conocida, más allá de que ella fuma como un carretero y de que él colecciona muñecos de esos cabezones de personajes de tebeos y cosas así.
> 
> Pues siempre que quedamos tres o veces al año la mitad de lo que cuentan es lo apretados que van, que si menos mal que los padres de él les dan mucha comida y cosas del huerto, que si el viernes voy al dentista y no tengo ni 300€ en la cuenta, que si hemos pedido ya dos prórrogas de la hipoteca hasta cobrar la paga extra...
> 
> ¿Cómo cojones se explica que anden siempre así? Al casarse se fueron tres semanas al sudeste asiático a todo trapo, pero luego no han hecho más viajes fuera de España y siempre cosas cortas por el interior o la costa. Eso sí, casi a diario, por lo que él dice, les llegan cosas de Amazon, sobre todo ropa para ella y muñecos de los que he dicho antes para él. También deben de pedir mucha comida a domicilio por lo que hablan cuando quedamos, que parezca que se conociesen todos los locales de la ciudad.



Cada uno se queja en su nivel de ingresos, por una parte y por otra el personal en sus vidas privadas tiene gastos que no conocemos.


----------



## damnit (13 Ene 2022)

Anónimo222 dijo:


> él colecciona muñecos de esos cabezones de personajes de tebeos y cosas así.



aquí paré de leer, estamos ante una pareja en el que uno de los dos al menos es un niño


----------



## Lemavos (13 Ene 2022)

Lord en el Centeno dijo:


> Hacia tiempo que no se leia algo de hispanzuela de un precision cirujana tan impecable.



Los españoles castellanos sois asín, 

Los catalanes sabemos ahorrar en invertir y por eso estamos forrados, los españoles castellanos nos llaman tacaños


----------



## Despotricador (13 Ene 2022)

Mienten como bellacos o vicios ocultos o compradores compulsivos.


----------



## jota1971 (13 Ene 2022)

Hay gente que Funde como si no hubiera un mañana, su tensión interna les sale por ahí, fundiendo Billetes....


----------



## Charo afgana (13 Ene 2022)

Es algo bastante habitual en funcivagos,

tengo familiares que lo son,

buen sueldo, pareja estable, piso pagado, teletrabajando (solo van dos días a la semana a trabajar),

y son una queja viviente,

posiblemente al tener una vida fácil tienen que inventarse dramas para darle sentido.


----------



## Despotricador (13 Ene 2022)

Anónimo222 dijo:


> Ejemplo: dos compañeros míos de la universidad. Los dos profesores de instituto (ella con plaza en propiedad, él aún interino de esos eternos), sin hijos, con el trabajo aquí (ella) o cerca (él, a 23 kilómetros por autovía). El piso en que viven tiene hipoteca pero los padres de ella, hija única, les pusieron la entrada y un 30% de golpe desde el principio al casarse hace unos años. Llevarán pagando unos cuatro o cinco años. No tienen afición cara conocida, más allá de que ella fuma como un carretero y de que él colecciona muñecos de esos cabezones de personajes de tebeos y cosas así.
> 
> Pues siempre que quedamos tres o veces al año la mitad de lo que cuentan es lo apretados que van, que si menos mal que los padres de él les dan mucha comida y cosas del huerto, que si el viernes voy al dentista y no tengo ni 300€ en la cuenta, que si hemos pedido ya dos prórrogas de la hipoteca hasta cobrar la paga extra...
> 
> ¿Cómo cojones se explica que anden siempre así? Al casarse se fueron tres semanas al sudeste asiático a todo trapo, pero luego no han hecho más viajes fuera de España y siempre cosas cortas por el interior o la costa. Eso sí, casi a diario, por lo que él dice, les llegan cosas de Amazon, sobre todo ropa para ella y muñecos de los que he dicho antes para él. También deben de pedir mucha comida a domicilio por lo que hablan cuando quedamos, que parezca que se conociesen todos los locales de la ciudad.



Me pica la curiosidad. ¿Cómo son esos muñecos cabezones?


----------



## Pirro (13 Ene 2022)

Bueno, también cabe la posibilidad de que estén embostados y asuman la pose de "uy, vamos a decir cosas de pobres para congraciarnos con el populacho"


----------



## Anónimo222 (13 Ene 2022)

Despotricador dijo:


> Me pica la curiosidad. ¿Cómo son esos muñecos cabezones?



Poniendo 'muñecos cabezones' en Google salen:


----------



## Vulcan86 (13 Ene 2022)

lasirvientadesnuda dijo:


> Pues lo que le pasa al 50% de la población española, que no saben sumar ni restar ni resistirse a aquello que su corazón les dice que tienen que comprar y disfrutar. Y piensan felizmente eso de que cuando se le acabe el dinero ya veré que hago.
> 
> Que les da pereza llamar al Vodafone o al seguro para que les mejore el contrato. Que pagan el gimnasio y no van , que han estado en el Bulli , en el Arzak y en el David solo por presumir, que compran mil chorradas que no duran ni sirven para nada, Netflix , HBO , Fibra , un móvil pata negra para cada miembro de la familia , incluidos niños , y una tablet , y un pc , vacaciones a todo trapo, van al supermercado a comprar comida y luego no se la comen , y así mil detalles que todos sumados hacen un capital al mes.
> 
> ...





Sublime


----------



## El centinela (13 Ene 2022)

En España siempre hay que decir que vas justo de dinero o te empiezan a pedir


----------



## remosinganas (13 Ene 2022)

es el gen hispanistani , fardo mucho y de puertas para adentro comen avecrem 3 veces al dia...


----------



## Despotricador (13 Ene 2022)

Anónimo222 dijo:


> Poniendo 'muñecos cabezones' en Google salen:



Ni puta idea de esos bichos. ¿Son gigantes o canijos? Yo soy un antiguo y sigo siendo de La Pantera Rosa, Pluto...


----------



## Anónimo222 (13 Ene 2022)

Despotricador dijo:


> Ni puta idea de esos bichos. ¿Son gigantes o canijos? Yo soy un antiguo y sigo siendo de La Pantera Rosa, Pluto...



No creo que lleguen a una cuarta de alto.


----------



## AmericanSamoa (13 Ene 2022)

Pero si eso es un clásico de Forocoches y Burbuja: "Gano 4.000€ limpios y apenas llego a fin de mes".


----------



## Guerrero_termonuclear (13 Ene 2022)

Yo y mi parienta hemos ahorrado este año unos 28000 euros siendo interinos eternos de esos.

Comer normal, niño y calefacción a 20 grados, duchas de 10 15 o 20 minutos... gasoil, gasolina, dos coches y una plaza de garaje alquilada.

Salimos poco, ningún vicio raro, algún videojuego, material deportivo del decarton, ropa normal, el niño tiene de todo, y de todo es de todo, hasta una silla para el coche de 400 Merkels.

Farlopa, las putas también son caras si él no folla.

Este año me doy algún homenaje porque no me gasto un duro, probablemente un roadster lonchafinista o restaurar mi primer coche.


----------



## Proto (13 Ene 2022)

El problema es la vivienda que es muy cara, si por 50.000e tuvieran un piso digno y en buen barrio, podrían llevar ese nivel alto que ansían.

En los 60 con 2 años de salario un piso digno, ahora 25 años.


----------



## Proto (13 Ene 2022)

Les habían dicho que con plaza serían funci dioses, y para ello requieren piso pagado o donado por la familia.


----------



## asakopako (13 Ene 2022)

Es autodefensa. En este país de envidiosos de mierda siempre te tiene que ir mal, así te compadecen, te invitan a una caña. Pobrecico. Como les digas que te va bien o el dinero que tienes te lanzan miradas asesinas. No lo pueden soportar.

Hay que tratar así a los NPC para pasarte el nivel y jugar la siguiente pantalla.


----------



## Lord en el Centeno (13 Ene 2022)

Lemavos dijo:


> Los españoles castellanos sois asín,
> 
> Los catalanes sabemos ahorrar en invertir y por eso estamos forrados, los españoles castellanos nos llaman tacaños



Firmado el SUVnormal del BMW X6 en renting


----------



## Gothaus (13 Ene 2022)

Yo, a los que más he visto llorar y regatearte los precios, es a los ultraforrados. No hay seres más agarrados y ruines que los ricos.


----------



## VOX o DERROICIÓN (13 Ene 2022)

Hay gente que gasta todo lo que tiene.


----------



## ashe (13 Ene 2022)

Con la que va a venir ni se salvarán esos


----------



## Guerrero_termonuclear (13 Ene 2022)

Burgos, capital Paco de provincia...


----------



## BHAN83 (13 Ene 2022)

Anónimo222 dijo:


> Ejemplo: dos compañeros míos de la universidad. Los dos profesores de instituto (ella con plaza en propiedad, él aún interino de esos eternos), sin hijos, con el trabajo aquí (ella) o cerca (él, a 23 kilómetros por autovía). El piso en que viven tiene hipoteca pero los padres de ella, hija única, les pusieron la entrada y un 30% de golpe desde el principio al casarse hace unos años. Llevarán pagando unos cuatro o cinco años. No tienen afición cara conocida, más allá de que ella fuma como un carretero y de que él colecciona muñecos de esos cabezones de personajes de tebeos y cosas así.
> 
> Pues siempre que quedamos tres o veces al año la mitad de lo que cuentan es lo apretados que van, que si menos mal que los padres de él les dan mucha comida y cosas del huerto, que si el viernes voy al dentista y no tengo ni 300€ en la cuenta, que si hemos pedido ya dos prórrogas de la hipoteca hasta cobrar la paga extra...
> 
> ¿Cómo cojones se explica que anden siempre así? Al casarse se fueron tres semanas al sudeste asiático a todo trapo, pero luego no han hecho más viajes fuera de España y siempre cosas cortas por el interior o la costa. Eso sí, casi a diario, por lo que él dice, les llegan cosas de Amazon, sobre todo ropa para ella y muñecos de los que he dicho antes para él. También deben de pedir mucha comida a domicilio por lo que hablan cuando quedamos, que parezca que se conociesen todos los locales de la ciudad.



Aunque se tenga el sueldo asegurado se puede ser pobre si alguien se endeuda por encima de sus posibilidades.


----------



## Saco de papas (13 Ene 2022)

3000 por aqui del pc gamer, 500 por aquí de la consola, 200 por aquí de luz, 200 de por aquí de cenitas, 4000 de viajecitos exóticos, 500 de letraza del coche, 200 de segunda letraza del coche de ella, 300 de gasofa, 400 de ropita de temporada...

Como si no lo viera, cuanto más tienes más gastas. Y eso sin contar con hipoteca.


----------



## Beholder (13 Ene 2022)

Anónimo222 dijo:


> Ejemplo: dos compañeros míos de la universidad. Los dos profesores de instituto (ella con plaza en propiedad, él aún interino de esos eternos), sin hijos, con el trabajo aquí (ella) o cerca (él, a 23 kilómetros por autovía). El piso en que viven tiene hipoteca pero los padres de ella, hija única, les pusieron la entrada y un 30% de golpe desde el principio al casarse hace unos años. Llevarán pagando unos cuatro o cinco años. No tienen afición cara conocida, más allá de que ella fuma como un carretero y de que él colecciona muñecos de esos cabezones de personajes de tebeos y cosas así.
> 
> Pues siempre que quedamos tres o veces al año la mitad de lo que cuentan es lo apretados que van, que si menos mal que los padres de él les dan mucha comida y cosas del huerto, que si el viernes voy al dentista y no tengo ni 300€ en la cuenta, que si hemos pedido ya dos prórrogas de la hipoteca hasta cobrar la paga extra...
> 
> ¿Cómo cojones se explica que anden siempre así? Al casarse se fueron tres semanas al sudeste asiático a todo trapo, pero luego no han hecho más viajes fuera de España y siempre cosas cortas por el interior o la costa. Eso sí, casi a diario, por lo que él dice, les llegan cosas de Amazon, sobre todo ropa para ella y muñecos de los que he dicho antes para él. También deben de pedir mucha comida a domicilio por lo que hablan cuando quedamos, que parezca que se conociesen todos los locales de la ciudad.



Secreto: a más tienes, más gastas. Sobre todo si eres de familia clase media o media baja. No ellos, todos.


----------



## Abelinoz (14 Ene 2022)

lasirvientadesnuda dijo:


> Pues lo que le pasa al 50% de la población española, que no saben sumar ni restar ni resistirse a aquello que su corazón les dice que tienen que comprar y disfrutar. Y piensan felizmente eso de que cuando se le acabe el dinero ya veré que hago.
> 
> Que les da pereza llamar al Vodafone o al seguro para que les mejore el contrato. Que pagan el gimnasio y no van , que han estado en el Bulli , en el Arzak y en el David solo por presumir, que compran mil chorradas que no duran ni sirven para nada, Netflix , HBO , Fibra , un móvil pata negra para cada miembro de la familia , incluidos niños , y una tablet , y un pc , vacaciones a todo trapo, van al supermercado a comprar comida y luego no se la comen , y así mil detalles que todos sumados hacen un capital al mes.
> 
> ...



solo por decir reinsisto (jamás lo había ni visto) te mereces un Zanks jajajajaj


----------



## Covid Bryant (14 Ene 2022)

lasirvientadesnuda dijo:


> Pues lo que le pasa al 50% de la población española, que no saben sumar ni restar ni resistirse a aquello que su corazón les dice que tienen que comprar y disfrutar. Y piensan felizmente eso de que cuando se le acabe el dinero ya veré que hago.
> 
> Que les da pereza llamar al Vodafone o al seguro para que les mejore el contrato. Que pagan el gimnasio y no van , que han estado en el Bulli , en el Arzak y en el David solo por presumir, que compran mil chorradas que no duran ni sirven para nada, Netflix , HBO , Fibra , un móvil pata negra para cada miembro de la familia , incluidos niños , y una tablet , y un pc , vacaciones a todo trapo, van al supermercado a comprar comida y luego no se la comen , y así mil detalles que todos sumados hacen un capital al mes.
> 
> ...



Te falta añadir la farlopa.


----------



## burbuje (14 Ene 2022)

Anónimo222 dijo:


> Poniendo 'muñecos cabezones' en Google salen:



El mejor detector de niños que nunca crecieron.


----------



## Fornicious Jr (14 Ene 2022)

A ver, la gente está gilipollas

Porque yo cuando tengo gasto en mis tonterías (el viernes pasado me pillé un montón de hotwheels y una caja entera de figuras de playmobil y mañana es posible que vuelva al tedi y si hay cosas nuevas, vuelva cargado), pero sé cuál es mi límite.

Y con la comida, pues me doy mis caprichos, pero también sé dentro de lo ibérico, hasta dónde puedo llegar

Claro, que tengo el movistar porque lo he "heredado" de mi madre, pero en breve, cuando ya no quede nada pendiente, me pasaré a O2. Tuve el mes de prueba de amazon, y no me compensó (además que las 2 cosas que veía las tengo gratis en pluto tv).

Me he hecho unos macarrones para cenar que ya los quisiera el mejor restaurante de barcelona, todo de calidad y todo sabiendo que les he puesto. Y prefiero eso, a pedir un puto glovo o just eat.

Cuando trabajo, desayuno en casa y me llevo mi bocadillo para media mañana y si trabajo jornada partida mi tupper.

Había un programa en 4 que se llamaba ajuste de cuentas: y el principal problema de la gente es que se deja una pasta al día en "restauración". La gente no desayuna en casa, pues ya empiezan con un café y un cruasan antes de entrar en la oficina, tampoco se lleva su bocata, pues venga, otra vez al bar a media mañana, más luego picotean continuamente de las máquinas de vending, más luego un menú en bar al medio día o compran el menú del trento o similar y todo eso va sumando. Otro gran gasto, es el coche, sobretodo si encima, por tema de horarios y ubicación del trabajo, tienen uno cada uno.

Todos esos pequeños gastos, van sumando una pasta que hacen que a final de mes te desaparezca medio sueldo


----------



## Fornicious Jr (14 Ene 2022)

Proto dijo:


> El problema es la vivienda que es muy cara, si por 50.000e tuvieran un piso digno y en buen barrio, podrían llevar ese nivel alto que ansían.
> 
> En los 60 con 2 años de salario un piso digno, ahora 25 años.



Sale más caro las chorradas de westwing o del ikea que algunas compran con asiduidad porque no pueden soportar ver siempre la misma decoración

Si son funcis, no tienen problemas para conseguir una hipoteca a un interés muy bajo y pagar una mierda de couta al mes por un piso decente


----------



## Francisco de Aldana (14 Ene 2022)

Una de mis conocidas se pulió en el 2019 unos 5000 euretes en darse gusto yendo a Tailandia , el verano anterior Santo Domingo , el puente de diciembre Riviera Maya... Con 30 años , sin novio y yo creo que se mete esos viajes para folletear con tíos diferentes , que los locales los tiene ya vistos.
El caso es que una avería del coche le hace pedir un crédito por teléfono a un interés de locura.
En fin , en la escuela se encabezonan en dar gilipolleces y nada de cultura financiera.


----------



## CASA (14 Ene 2022)

Les habrán pegado unos cuantos sablazos y ponen el parche antes de que salga el grano. Yo delante de algunos, ojo, algunos, de mi familia, también digo que solo como macarrones, pero es que estos les deben cantidades de 4 y 5 cifras a casi toda la familia excepto a mí. Y no me da la gana de quitarme de caprichos para que unos jetas descerebrados se peguen la vidorra a mi costa.


----------



## vanderwilde (14 Ene 2022)

Despotricador dijo:


> Mienten como bellacos o vicios ocultos o compradores compulsivos.



Eso he pensado yo. Es mucha tela para andar así.


----------



## Fargo (14 Ene 2022)

Pues imagina los que no tienen la vida resuelta.
Todos los días oigo dramas en el curro, verídico.
Y yo poniendo cara de circunstancias porque soy casapapi de padres con una pensión GORDA, sin hijos y no tengo una visillera al lado vaciándome la cuenta.
Aún gastando ahorro, y eso queridos amigos de burbuja, no tiene precio.


----------



## loveisintheair (14 Ene 2022)

Anónimo222 dijo:


> Ejemplo: dos compañeros míos de la universidad. Los dos profesores de instituto (ella con plaza en propiedad, él aún interino de esos eternos), sin hijos, con el trabajo aquí (ella) o cerca (él, a 23 kilómetros por autovía). El piso en que viven tiene hipoteca pero los padres de ella, hija única, les pusieron la entrada y un 30% de golpe desde el principio al casarse hace unos años. Llevarán pagando unos cuatro o cinco años. No tienen afición cara conocida, más allá de que ella fuma como un carretero y de que él colecciona muñecos de esos cabezones de personajes de tebeos y cosas así.
> 
> Pues siempre que quedamos tres o veces al año la mitad de lo que cuentan es lo apretados que van, que si menos mal que los padres de él les dan mucha comida y cosas del huerto, que si el viernes voy al dentista y no tengo ni 300€ en la cuenta, que si hemos pedido ya dos prórrogas de la hipoteca hasta cobrar la paga extra...
> 
> ¿Cómo cojones se explica que anden siempre así? Al casarse se fueron tres semanas al sudeste asiático a todo trapo, pero luego no han hecho más viajes fuera de España y siempre cosas cortas por el interior o la costa. Eso sí, casi a diario, por lo que él dice, les llegan cosas de Amazon, sobre todo ropa para ella y muñecos de los que he dicho antes para él. También deben de pedir mucha comida a domicilio por lo que hablan cuando quedamos, que parezca que se conociesen todos los locales de la ciudad.



Eso mismo me pasaba a mí hace años, cuando algunos meses me cortaban la luz, con amigos que vivían en chaletazos de 2 millones de euros.
Pero nunca me enfadé con ellos: yo también había tenido dinero, y no se sabe lo que es no tenerlo hasta que te falta.


----------



## loveisintheair (14 Ene 2022)

Anónimo222 dijo:


> Eso les digo yo, sobre todo cuando les entran las pagas extraordinarias de golpe. Se lo digo medio de broma para ver qué dicen y responden cosas como 'No sé, es que vuela' y similares. Y lo peor es que empiezo a creerme que ellos mismos tampoco saben bien en qué se les esfuma el dinero. Luego me preguntan que cómo lo hago yo, que vivo solo y cobro 1200 euros, y cuando les contesto que 'No gastando más que en lo fundamental y algún capricho muy ocasional' creo que no lo entienden. Y creo que no lo entienden porque para ellos los muñecos, la ropita nueva casi diaria de ella y demás zarandajas son cosas fundamentales, es decir, no esas cosas en sí sino el hecho de comprarlas.



Bueno, el hecho de que no tengan hijos -y que sean funcionarios-, explica todo.
Mi hijo - un tipo austero que trabaja por un sueldecito y que ahorra muchísimo- lleva seis meses viviendo con la novia Y en su cumpleaños le regaló un muñeco de baby joda.
Mientras no tienen hijos, se gastan el dinero en juguetes.
Doy gracias a que su pequeño pisito no dé para tener un perro o un gato.


----------



## Azog el Profanador (14 Ene 2022)

Leyendo este hilo, me siento poderoso teniendo la pasta que tengo. Tampoco gasto mucho.


----------



## Fornicious Jr (14 Ene 2022)

Francisco de Aldana dijo:


> Una de mis conocidas se pulió en el 2019 unos 5000 euretes en darse gusto yendo a Tailandia , el verano anterior Santo Domingo , el puente de diciembre Riviera Maya... Con 30 años , sin novio y yo creo que se mete esos viajes para folletear con tíos diferentes , que los locales los tiene ya vistos.
> El caso es que una avería del coche le hace pedir un crédito por teléfono a un interés de locura.
> En fin , en la escuela se encabezonan en dar gilipolleces y nada de cultura financiera.



En USA, la asignatura de hogar, a parte de cocina, coser y cosas de esas, les enseñan a las tías a hacer un presupuesto y a administrar el dinero


----------



## Fornicious Jr (14 Ene 2022)

CASA dijo:


> Les habrán pegado unos cuantos sablazos y ponen el parche antes de que salga el grano. Yo delante de algunos, ojo, algunos, de mi familia, también digo que solo como macarrones, pero es que estos les deben cantidades de 4 y 5 cifras a casi toda la familia excepto a mí. Y no me da la gana de quitarme de caprichos para que unos jetas descerebrados se peguen la vidorra a mi costa.



Hay más gente del foro, que sabe mi situación financiera y lo de mis 4 zulos, que gente conocida de la vida real

No me da la gana que lo sepan, por eso, por evitar sablazos o que te pidan dinero prestado que sabes que no volverás a ver


----------



## Dj Puesto (14 Ene 2022)

Low IQ. Hay gente que tiene más, menos dinero por suerte, familia o por lo que sea pero todos estos tienden al 0.

Son los que ves con iPhones, que suben muchas fotos y bla bla bla, en cuanto juntan algo de dinero necesitan comprar algo que valide su status. 

Es triste que sea de un anuncio de ikea pero es la puta verdad, rico es el que es feliz con poco, porque ese se sentirá pleno sin dificultad, quien necesita de caprichos caros vivirá casi todo el tiempo infeliz esperando el chute de felicidad que el dinero finito le proporciona


----------



## Chapapote1 (14 Ene 2022)

Pues que viven con la mentalidad del todo ya. A mí también me pasó con mi primer empleo. Además ahora hay muchos estímulos para gastar. Coche, reformas, la última tv, el último smartphone, un viaje exótico... Se meten en cuotas de préstamos y esto hace que tengan menos dinero para pasar el mes. Se vuelve una bola que es difícil salir y sobre todo con gente adicta a gastar.


----------



## sarasate (14 Ene 2022)

lasirvientadesnuda dijo:


> Pues lo que le pasa al 50% de la población española, que no saben sumar ni restar ni resistirse a aquello que su corazón les dice que tienen que comprar y disfrutar. Y piensan felizmente eso de que cuando se le acabe el dinero ya veré que hago.
> 
> Que les da pereza llamar al Vodafone o al seguro para que les mejore el contrato. Que pagan el gimnasio y no van , que han estado en el Bulli , en el Arzak y en el David solo por presumir, que compran mil chorradas que no duran ni sirven para nada, Netflix , HBO , Fibra , un móvil pata negra para cada miembro de la familia , incluidos niños , y una tablet , y un pc , vacaciones a todo trapo, van al supermercado a comprar comida y luego no se la comen , y así mil detalles que todos sumados hacen un capital al mes.
> 
> ...



Así es. Y lo peor es que en sus ambientes de trabajo se motivan unos a los otros mediante la envidia.

"Me he comprado una caravana y nos vamos de Camping 15 dias". Tu no puedes?

Cuando la realidad es que van a prestamos al camping del pueblo de al lado y presumen de que estan viendo un piso con piscina.

Las cuentas no salen


----------



## Rose_Seraphim (14 Ene 2022)

Mienten descarada y claramente. Esta casta de neorricos deberían, simplemente, cambiar de entorno social para no tener que decir tanta trola.


----------



## Pagaaloslistoscontudinero (14 Ene 2022)

El que se queja constantemente es que no asume la responsabilidad de sus actos, y ahí residen las causas. Aléjate de gente así porque no están dispuestos a cambiar, solo a seguir quejándose de sus miserias.


----------



## Silverdaemon6 (14 Ene 2022)

lasirvientadesnuda dijo:


> Por eso el Generalísimo puso el sistema de pensiones público quitándoles a los currantes la parte de los jubilados , por que sabía que si no lo implementaba así la mitad de los viejos se morían de hambre.
> 
> Y como las privaticen es exactamente lo que va a pasar.



Si bien la época pre-constitucional tiene luces y sombras -en este foro a menudo solo se ven las luces, error- F. Franco tenía dos ideas completamente acertadas:
-Que tenía que crear una sociedad de propietarios aburguesados para luchar contra el comunismo (de ahí lo de las viviendas sociales y dificultad extrema para despedir)
-Que tenía que tratar a los Españoles de clase media baja y baja como lo que son: seres inmaduros guiados por sus impulsos básicos y sin capacidad de organización y previsión a largo plazo.

Por eso, como muy bien apunta el forero, me entra la risa cuando salen Rallo o algún economista iluminado diciendo que en España hay que quitar las cotizaciones sociales obligatorias y que cada uno se gestione sus inversiones cara a la jubilación. Esto genera dos opciones:

-Que lo que metas en el sistema privado no lo puedas sacar hasta la jubilación: entonces serás presa de los trucos de la empresa financiera para sablearte a comisiones esperpénticas, cuando no tragarte alguna quiebra e insolvencia que te haga perder la totalidad de lo ahorrado para la jubilación. Eso sin descartar -vista la evolución de España- que llegue al poder algún partido de izquierdas que decida la nacionalización de las pensiones privadas - como en Argentina Argentina elimina el sistema privado de pensiones | elmundo.es - y decida dedicar tus ahorros a problemas sociales como la integración laboral de personas trans o proyectos educativos con MENAS.

-Que lo gestiones como un ahorro libre del que puedes disponer a tu criterio:  por el conocido principio de pareto podríamos estimar que el 80% de la población no sería capaz de hacer una buena gestión, incluso si tuviese sueldos que permitiesen ahorrar se lo acabaría gastando en caprichos y gilipolleces varias.

Y en particular, los hombres divorciados y viogenizados con hijos directamente tendrian que elegir entre renunciar a su jubilación o vivir en una caja de cartón debajo de un puente, porque la carga económica ( pensiones alimenticias+pensiones compensatorias+usufructo de la vivienda para la ex y los hijos ) solo la puede soportar y seguir ahorrando un porcentaje muy bajo de la población con salarios muy altos





Increible y perfecto CUMPLIMIENTO DE LA LEY DE PARETO en el tema de DISPOSICIÓN A VACUNARSE de los Españoles frente al COVID


No soy matemático, pero siempre he sentido una curiosa fascinación por la ley (o principio, se denomina de forma indistinta) de pareto y su aplicación a las organizaciones humanas. https://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Principio_de_Pareto...




www.burbuja.info





Sin perder de vista que ese 80% de personas sin pensión y sus familias acabarían votando un partido de izquierdas que expropiase el ahorro privado para darles subsidios o pensiones no contributivas. Eso que históricamente se denominaba CARIDAD, palabra totalmente prohibida por el socialismo por estar ligada a tradiciones católicas y que ahora se engloba bajo el eufemismo progre _derechos sociales_

¿Que podemos deducir de lo anterior? que la estafa PONZI del sistema de pensiones no garantiza la viabilidad del sistema, pero sus alternativas solo son viables en paises que:

-Garanticen constitucionalmente la propiedad privada : en España está subordinada a las necesidades sociales Iglesias se abraza a la Constitución para recalcar que ''la riqueza del país está subordinada al interés general''

-Tengan una justicia seria e independiente del poder político que controle los desmanes de la industria financiera cuando no puedan ser controladas previamente por los reguladores (CNMV, Banco de España, etc...). Me vienen a la mente tantos casos (preferentes, nueva rumasa, acciones de GOWEX, hipotecas en Yenes, etc etc....) que ejem....me planteo seriamente lo de dejarles gestionar mi pensión.

-Tengan una población capacitada para gestionar sus propias finanzas: quizas con un sistema educativo un poco mas serio y un bachillerato algo exigente podríamos lograrlo, pero Los estudiantes podrán tener títulos con suspensos y no habrá exámenes de recuperación en la ESO. Tampoco es que el sistema educativo sea garantía de nada, el antiguo sistema de EGB y BUP era mas exigente y la burbuja inmobiliaria demostró que en este país lo de tomar decisiones financieras razonables parece ser la excepción mas que la norma. Quizás en parte también porque nos hemos acomodado a una sociedad sobreprotectora que no deja a nadie atrás, como decía Irene Montero en este video elogiando la economía Argentina. Los detractores de USA a menudo critican el tema de los vagabundos en las calles de L.A. o San Francisco, pero no olvidemos que allí la clase trabajadora tiene muy claro -porque lo ve cada día desde su coche- como puede acabar si no hace las cosas bien.


----------



## VOX o DERROICIÓN (14 Ene 2022)

Os olvidais del abono del futbol, los viajecitos para ir a ver al equipo, camisetas de 120 euros una vez al año, etc. etc.

Todo por adorar a unos chavales multimillonarios que corren en calzoncillos. Impresionante.


----------



## max power (14 Ene 2022)

De cuanto es la hipoteca?
Cada cuanto cambian de coche?
Y de telefono?
A ella se le debe ir un dineral en el vicio. Asi, a ojo (yo no fumo) 5 x 2 x 30 300 euros al mes.

Ahorrar a ese nivel de ingresos no es dificil. Con que cada uno alargue la vida util del coche y acabe ahorrandose 1 coche a lo largo de su existencia, fijate el dineral que es.

Yo tengo 50 años y solo he tenido 3 coches
Comprado nuevo solo el ultimo, que ya tiene 12 años, y lo que le queda....


----------



## latumbadehuma (14 Ene 2022)

yo los llamo mártires de la pobreza.

Gente forrada de dinero, que nunca tienen un duro. 

Porque mienten. no le deis más vueltas.

suele ser gente de izquierdas avergonzadas de tener 200K escondidos en una cuenta bancaria.


----------



## jose253 (14 Ene 2022)

Anónimo222 dijo:


> Ejemplo: dos compañeros míos de la universidad. Los dos profesores de instituto (ella con plaza en propiedad, él aún interino de esos eternos), sin hijos, con el trabajo aquí (ella) o cerca (él, a 23 kilómetros por autovía). El piso en que viven tiene hipoteca pero los padres de ella, hija única, les pusieron la entrada y un 30% de golpe desde el principio al casarse hace unos años. Llevarán pagando unos cuatro o cinco años. No tienen afición cara conocida, más allá de que ella fuma como un carretero y de que él colecciona muñecos de esos cabezones de personajes de tebeos y cosas así.
> 
> Pues siempre que quedamos tres o veces al año la mitad de lo que cuentan es lo apretados que van, que si menos mal que los padres de él les dan mucha comida y cosas del huerto, que si el viernes voy al dentista y no tengo ni 300€ en la cuenta, que si hemos pedido ya dos prórrogas de la hipoteca hasta cobrar la paga extra...
> 
> ¿Cómo cojones se explica que anden siempre así? Al casarse se fueron tres semanas al sudeste asiático a todo trapo, pero luego no han hecho más viajes fuera de España y siempre cosas cortas por el interior o la costa. Eso sí, casi a diario, por lo que él dice, les llegan cosas de Amazon, sobre todo ropa para ella y muñecos de los que he dicho antes para él. También deben de pedir mucha comida a domicilio por lo que hablan cuando quedamos, que parezca que se conociesen todos los locales de la ciudad.



esos son los simios que te dicen 'ejque ehpaña eta mu mal para tener hijos'. sub humanos hedonistas que como pones se pegan de viaje semanas gastandose miles de euros entre otras cosas.


----------



## lascanteras723 (14 Ene 2022)

Fui con mi padre a un mecánico en un pueblo el otro día. Tenia una pinta de paletazo y de pobretón que no veas pero fama de arreglar bien los coches. El tipo comprando naves y terrenos en los aledaños. Mi padre diciendo ese esta forrado o es millonario o algo así. Luego en ciudad todos con marquitas y no tienen un duro. No os fíeis de las apariencias.


----------



## lascanteras723 (14 Ene 2022)

burbuje dijo:


> El mejor detector de niños que nunca crecieron.



Nunca entenderé como esa mierda ha triunfado.


----------



## KUTRONIO (14 Ene 2022)

Mi hermano y mi cuñada, los dos funcionarios A1 (lo mas alto no se si es A1o A2 ustedes me lo confirman y se lo agradezco)

las dos casas pagadas, la hija mayor ya se ha independizado como ingeniero en una cárnica, el otro estudiando medicina pero embalado ya ha superado los dos primeros años

Todos los años unas vacaciones que si a Moscú, Sudáfrica, Los Ángeles, creo que cuando acabe la pandemia se irán o a Canadá o a Australia, me lo comentan con toda naturalidad a mi qu eme he quedado con 50 años en el paro y en dos años he perdido el trabajo 5 veces por hijos e hijas de puta

Pues un gitano agarrado de lo más increible, me dijo que me invitaba a la cena de nochebuena pero que tenía que hacerle a sus hijos un buen regalo 

En cuanto la palme mi madre y haya reparto de herencia, le mandaré silenciosamente a tomar por culo de una vez por todas


----------



## poppom (14 Ene 2022)

7/10
notable por lo del mangina de los funkos


----------



## Panzerfaust (14 Ene 2022)

Proto dijo:


> El problema es la vivienda que es muy cara, si por 50.000e tuvieran un piso digno y en buen barrio, podrían llevar ese nivel alto que ansían.
> 
> En los 60 con 2 años de salario un piso digno, ahora 25 años.



Ese no es el problema, esa gente del ejemplo se mete entre 3 y 4 k al mes, podrían pagar 1k de vivienda al mes que y vivir desahogados con una buena administración de la economía


----------



## Giles Amaury (14 Ene 2022)

Anónimo222 dijo:


> ¿Cómo cojones se explica que anden siempre así? Al casarse se fueron tres semanas al sudeste asiático a todo trapo, pero luego no han hecho más viajes fuera de España y siempre cosas cortas por el interior o la costa. Eso sí, casi a diario, por lo que él dice, les llegan cosas de Amazon, sobre todo ropa para ella y muñecos de los que he dicho antes para él. También deben de pedir mucha comida a domicilio por lo que hablan cuando quedamos, que parezca que se conociesen todos los locales de la ciudad.



Pues ya has dado tú la explicación; no hay ningún misterio: compran muchas cosas que si ser especialmente caras tampoco es que les cuesten 1 euros.


----------



## Panzerfaust (14 Ene 2022)

Anónimo222 dijo:


> Ejemplo: dos compañeros míos de la universidad. Los dos profesores de instituto (ella con plaza en propiedad, él aún interino de esos eternos), sin hijos, con el trabajo aquí (ella) o cerca (él, a 23 kilómetros por autovía). El piso en que viven tiene hipoteca pero los padres de ella, hija única, les pusieron la entrada y un 30% de golpe desde el principio al casarse hace unos años. Llevarán pagando unos cuatro o cinco años. No tienen afición cara conocida, más allá de que ella fuma como un carretero y de que él colecciona muñecos de esos cabezones de personajes de tebeos y cosas así.
> 
> Pues siempre que quedamos tres o veces al año la mitad de lo que cuentan es lo apretados que van, que si menos mal que los padres de él les dan mucha comida y cosas del huerto, que si el viernes voy al dentista y no tengo ni 300€ en la cuenta, que si hemos pedido ya dos prórrogas de la hipoteca hasta cobrar la paga extra...
> 
> ¿Cómo cojones se explica que anden siempre así? Al casarse se fueron tres semanas al sudeste asiático a todo trapo, pero luego no han hecho más viajes fuera de España y siempre cosas cortas por el interior o la costa. Eso sí, casi a diario, por lo que él dice, les llegan cosas de Amazon, sobre todo ropa para ella y muñecos de los que he dicho antes para él. También deben de pedir mucha comida a domicilio por lo que hablan cuando quedamos, que parezca que se conociesen todos los locales de la ciudad.



Coño, cambia los muñecos cabezones por chiringuitos y la madre por Europa y tienes al desgobierno de este país


----------



## Lux Mundi (14 Ene 2022)

Unos vecinos míos se quejan de lo caro que está todo, y llega diciembre y se dejan unos 300€ en lotería cada uno. Todos los días desayunan en el bar y luego toman otro café a la tarde, se cascan un paquete de tabaco al día, y se dejan dinero en cosas bastante inútiles.


----------



## DVD1975 (14 Ene 2022)

KUTRONIO dijo:


> Mi hermano y mi cuñada, los dos funcionarios A1 (lo mas alto no se si es A1o A2 ustedes me lo confirman y se lo agradezco)
> 
> las dos casas pagadas, la hija mayor ya se ha independizado como ingeniero en una cárnica, el otro estudiando medicina pero embalado ya ha superado los dos primeros años
> 
> ...



Vamos a ver te invita a la cena de Nochebuena estás en paro y te dice que le hagas un buen regalo.
Mándale a la pm.
Que se meta su cena de Nochebuena por el culo.


----------



## Smiling Jack (14 Ene 2022)

Adolescentes eternos que nunca han tenido que hacer un sacrificio en su puta vida.
Es que ni siquiera comprenden el concepto (renunciar a algo hoy para obtener algo mejor mañana).

La culpa es de los padres, que las visten como putas.


----------



## peterr (14 Ene 2022)

lasirvientadesnuda dijo:


> Pues lo que le pasa al 50% de la población española, que no saben sumar ni restar ni resistirse a aquello que su corazón les dice que tienen que comprar y disfrutar. Y piensan felizmente eso de que cuando se le acabe el dinero ya veré que hago.
> 
> Que les da pereza llamar al Vodafone o al seguro para que les mejore el contrato. Que pagan el gimnasio y no van , que han estado en el Bulli , en el Arzak y en el David solo por presumir, que compran mil chorradas que no duran ni sirven para nada, Netflix , HBO , Fibra , un móvil pata negra para cada miembro de la familia , incluidos niños , y una tablet , y un pc , vacaciones a todo trapo, van al supermercado a comprar comida y luego no se la comen , y así mil detalles que todos sumados hacen un capital al mes.
> 
> ...



Bien explicado, pero diría que la gente se gasta el dinero cosas absurdas.
Porque si ves que se lo gastan en comida, ropa o viajes; dices, eres un inepto de las finanzas pero se ve que lo disfrutas.
Pero nada más lejos de la realidad, lo queman literalmente, en coches nuevos inflados, típico mueble de diseño, el mejor móvil, todo a letras con el sobrecoste que conlleva.
En comida no, eso lo suelen comprar todo en el mercarroña, nada de buen producto de mercado o cenas de calidad, como mucho cenan 1 vez al mes en la típica franquicia de Foster o algún bodrio del estilo.
Luego te dicen que no tienen dinero y que los demás son ricos. La típica envidia española.
No somos ricos, pero si más inteligentes.


----------



## peterr (14 Ene 2022)

La gente cuanto menos sepa mejor, la envidia es muy mala, te cogerán mania y lo usarán en tu contra.


----------



## adal86 (14 Ene 2022)

Anónimo222 dijo:


> Ejemplo: dos compañeros míos de la universidad. Los dos profesores de instituto (ella con plaza en propiedad, él aún interino de esos eternos), sin hijos, con el trabajo aquí (ella) o cerca (él, a 23 kilómetros por autovía). El piso en que viven tiene hipoteca pero los padres de ella, hija única, les pusieron la entrada y un 30% de golpe desde el principio al casarse hace unos años. Llevarán pagando unos cuatro o cinco años. No tienen afición cara conocida, más allá de que ella fuma como un carretero y de que él colecciona muñecos de esos cabezones de personajes de tebeos y cosas así.
> 
> Pues siempre que quedamos tres o veces al año la mitad de lo que cuentan es lo apretados que van, que si menos mal que los padres de él les dan mucha comida y cosas del huerto, que si el viernes voy al dentista y no tengo ni 300€ en la cuenta, que si hemos pedido ya dos prórrogas de la hipoteca hasta cobrar la paga extra...
> 
> ¿Cómo cojones se explica que anden siempre así? Al casarse se fueron tres semanas al sudeste asiático a todo trapo, pero luego no han hecho más viajes fuera de España y siempre cosas cortas por el interior o la costa. Eso sí, casi a diario, por lo que él dice, les llegan cosas de Amazon, sobre todo ropa para ella y muñecos de los que he dicho antes para él. También deben de pedir mucha comida a domicilio por lo que hablan cuando quedamos, que parezca que se conociesen todos los locales de la ciudad.



Cuanto más tienes más gastas y por tanto más necesitas, ley de vida. Hay que ser muy muy disciplinado y conocer muy bien cómo funciona el dinero para no caer en el consumismo y despilfarrarte todo lo que te cae en las manos. Y si al lado tienes una consumidora nata (casi todas las tías) la empresa se vuelve doble de difícil.


----------



## perfectohijoputa (14 Ene 2022)

Yo conozco a uno que con salario de top manager, cochazo de empresa, dietas, bonazo anual... me confesaba un día durante un almuerzo, que prácticamente no llegaban a fin de mes. Eso si, él y toda su familia parecen sacados de un catálogo del corte inglés. No compran nada que no sea de marca top. Un día, de viaje de trabajo, corriendo de aquí para allá y antes de ir a cenar tenía yo ganas de mear pero mi habitación estaba a tomar por culo en otra ala del hotel y me dijo, tio! mea en la mia que está más cerca. Así que entré al lavabo de su habitación y cuando me lavaba las manos vi un auténtico arsenal de productos alucinantes. Ni con lo que gasto yo en un año de neceser completo pago una puta crema de manos de lo que ese tio tenía allí en exposición. Esas son las claves. Cuando eres pobre, tienes que aprender a vivir como un pobre. La peña, a poco que se ve ingresando un par de miles de euros ya se piensa que es rica y necesita certificarlo haciendo caso a lo que le ordenan los publicistas.

Eso si, el hijo se le puso malo e iba de cita en cita y prueba en prueba con la mejor sanidad del mundo, el chiquillo con unos dolores y vomitando (resultó ser celiaco), durante meses así... pero no podía pagar una mutua de salud, dicho por él, que son 4 en casa (yo pago menos de 200 por 3 personas), ni llevarlo a un médico privado tampoco, bueno eso menos. El crío tenía el intestino arrasado por el gluten que no podía ni comer, pero llevaba eso si, las mejores zapatillas del mercado y siempre vestido de "Tommy" como decía él.


----------



## Lenina (14 Ene 2022)

Yo conozco a un matrimonio que sobrevivía con 1000€ al mes ganados por él, con dos hijos. Los padres de él le echaban una mano, les pagaban el gimnasio, les pagaban la comida y siempre iban con tupers. Eso sí, todos los fines de semana salían a comer por ahí un día, aunque si se les estropeaba un electrodoméstico tuvieran que pedir a los padres para arreglarlo.

Él mejoró de trabajo, y ella empezó a trabajar. De ganar 1000€, pasaron a ganar unos 2200€ al mes entre los dos. Bueno, pues siguen viviendo al día y cada gasto extra les descuadra como para ir a pedirlo a los hermanos o a los padres. Ahora, en vez de salir un día del fin de semana, salen los dos, y muchas veces almuerzan y luego comen fuera. Eso, por cuatro que son, hace que uno de los dos sueldos se les vaya casi entero en comer fuera de casa todos los meses. Luego, toda la semana a botes de garbanzos, arroz a la cubana y macarrones con tomate. Aún te dicen que se quieren comprar un chalet, y te tienes que aguantar la risa, por no llorar.


----------



## burbuje (14 Ene 2022)

lascanteras723 dijo:


> Nunca entenderé como esa mierda ha triunfado.



Pero triunfar en mayúsculas. Una mierda como la copa de un pino. Tíos de 40 años con curros que una vez llegan a casa lo que les gusta hacer es subir fotos a twitter del último cabezón de Marvel que se han comprado y que pondrán al lado de los otros 50 cabezones que ya tienen.


----------



## max power (14 Ene 2022)

KUTRONIO dijo:


> Mi hermano y mi cuñada, los dos funcionarios A1 (lo mas alto no se si es A1o A2 ustedes me lo confirman y se lo agradezco)
> 
> las dos casas pagadas, la hija mayor ya se ha independizado como ingeniero en una cárnica, el otro estudiando medicina pero embalado ya ha superado los dos primeros años
> 
> ...



A1 es lo mas alto


----------



## Jake el perro (14 Ene 2022)

lasirvientadesnuda dijo:


> Y como suban los tipos de interés , que van a subir , también va a ser la mayor catástrofe doméstica que va a ocurrir en España desde la guerra.



Dios te oiga


----------



## elpaguitas (14 Ene 2022)

por que curran de lo publico, si trabajaran en lo privado despabilaban


----------



## Marqués de la Fina Loncha (14 Ene 2022)

sobre todo a los profesores les encanta hablar de lo duriiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiisimo que es su trabajo


----------



## Taliván Hortográfico (14 Ene 2022)

Despotricador dijo:


> Me pica la curiosidad. ¿Cómo son esos muñecos cabezones?



Mire aquí:





__





funko at DuckDuckGo


DuckDuckGo. Privacy, Simplified.




duckduckgo.com


----------



## Acebo-Tejo (14 Ene 2022)

Hay personas que son quejicas por naturaleza. Ya de estudiantes, EGB entonces, siempre decían que el examen les había salido mal, y al final sacaban buena nota. Yo sabía si había hecho bien la prueba o no.

También se aplica a la salud. Te explican angustiados que les tienen que quitar un grano o pasar una colonoscopia.

Conozco algunos que las pasan canutas, especialmente con enfermedades serias, e intentan vivir la vida lo mejor posible, dentro de sus circunstancias. Pero son autónomos u operarios de fábricas.

Estos ejemplares de lamentaciones crónicas son mayoritariamente funcivagos. Y ninguno son creyentes, porque , en realidad, saben que no tendrán mejor vida en el más allá.


----------



## usuario baneado (14 Ene 2022)

Hezpañordos por el mundo. Ya os comenté el caso de que ingresar menos de 2300 en pareja era tirar de ahorros. Luego escatimas en neumaticos del coche montando usados en tu audi y siniestro total.


----------



## trellat (14 Ene 2022)

lasirvientadesnuda dijo:


> Pues lo que le pasa al 50% de la población española, que no saben sumar ni restar ni resistirse a aquello que su corazón les dice que tienen que comprar y disfrutar. Y piensan felizmente eso de que cuando se le acabe el dinero ya veré que hago.
> 
> Que les da pereza llamar al Vodafone o al seguro para que les mejore el contrato. Que pagan el gimnasio y no van , que han estado en el Bulli , en el Arzak y en el David solo por presumir, que compran mil chorradas que no duran ni sirven para nada, Netflix , HBO , Fibra , un móvil pata negra para cada miembro de la familia , incluidos niños , y una tablet , y un pc , vacaciones a todo trapo, van al supermercado a comprar comida y luego no se la comen , y así mil detalles que todos sumados hacen un capital al mes.
> 
> ...



¿Y la inflacion pa cuando?


----------



## B. Golani (14 Ene 2022)

Anónimo222 dijo:


> Ejemplo: dos compañeros míos de la universidad. Los dos profesores de instituto (ella con plaza en propiedad, él aún interino de esos eternos), sin hijos, con el trabajo aquí (ella) o cerca (él, a 23 kilómetros por autovía). El piso en que viven tiene hipoteca pero los padres de ella, hija única, les pusieron la entrada y un 30% de golpe desde el principio al casarse hace unos años. Llevarán pagando unos cuatro o cinco años. No tienen afición cara conocida, más allá de que ella fuma como un carretero y de que él colecciona muñecos de esos cabezones de personajes de tebeos y cosas así.
> 
> Pues siempre que quedamos tres o veces al año la mitad de lo que cuentan es lo apretados que van, que si menos mal que los padres de él les dan mucha comida y cosas del huerto, que si el viernes voy al dentista y no tengo ni 300€ en la cuenta, que si hemos pedido ya dos prórrogas de la hipoteca hasta cobrar la paga extra...
> 
> ¿Cómo cojones se explica que anden siempre así? Al casarse se fueron tres semanas al sudeste asiático a todo trapo, pero luego no han hecho más viajes fuera de España y siempre cosas cortas por el interior o la costa. Eso sí, casi a diario, por lo que él dice, les llegan cosas de Amazon, sobre todo ropa para ella y muñecos de los que he dicho antes para él. También deben de pedir mucha comida a domicilio por lo que hablan cuando quedamos, que parezca que se conociesen todos los locales de la ciudad.



Y la fariña que ???? no la cuentas ????


----------



## Covaleda (14 Ene 2022)

amanciortera dijo:


> QUE AFICIÓN MAS MOLONA, COLECCIONAR MUÑECOS CABEZONES



Es todo un hombretón, sin duda. Su hembra tiene que estar orgullosa de él.


----------



## rulifu (14 Ene 2022)

La farla cuesta pasta


----------



## Covaleda (14 Ene 2022)

Lemavos dijo:


> Los españoles castellanos sois asín,
> 
> Los catalanes sabemos ahorrar en invertir y por eso estamos forrados, los españoles castellanos nos llaman tacaños



Lo de los muñequitos riéndose supongo que indican que el comentario es irónico.


----------



## Covaleda (14 Ene 2022)

Fornicious Jr dijo:


> En USA, la asignatura de hogar, a parte de cocina, coser y cosas de esas, les enseñan a las tías a hacer un presupuesto y a administrar el dinero



Aquí eso lo hacía la Sección Femenina.
Pero claro...


----------



## Despotricador (14 Ene 2022)

Taliván Hortográfico dijo:


> Mire aquí:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Cojones. Vaya precios. ¿Hacen la cena?


----------



## Koffing Salvaje (14 Ene 2022)

Es entendible querer cada vez más, y me parece bien tener ambiciones


----------



## Joaquim (14 Ene 2022)

Lógico, en este país de envidiosos y rencorosos, en este país en el que el éxito personal está mal visto, y con la mitad de la población que se cree que lo tuyo es también suyo, es la mejor actitud que puedes mostrar en público, que estás muy mal, que no vas bien de dinero.... además, así también evitas que los demás te pidan de prestado.

Es así, y lo sabes.


----------



## Borjamari (14 Ene 2022)

Despotricador dijo:


> Cojones. Vaya precios. ¿Hacen la cena?



Esos muñecajos tienen valor de coleccionismo. . Hay gente que los compra como inversión. Y no es nada mala, si sabes. Sucede lo mismo que con los LEGO.

Si al amigo del OP le vienen mal dadas, estoy convencido de que podría sacar un buen dinero vendiéndolos


----------



## Despotricador (14 Ene 2022)

Borjamari dijo:


> Esos muñecajos tienen valor de coleccionismo. . Hay gente que los compra como inversión. Y no es nada mala, si sabes. Sucede lo mismo que con los LEGO.
> 
> Si al amigo del OP le vienen mal dadas, estoy convencido de que podría sacar un buen dinero vendiéndolos



Hasta que se pase de moda.


----------



## chainsaw man (14 Ene 2022)

Esto es como el famoso ese que tuvo que invitar una noche a cenar a una fan que habia acampado enfrente de su casa, estuvo toda la cena quejandose de su vida y despues de la cena la tia no volvio mas a insistir en quedar con el.

Hay mucho pedigueño como bien decis que viven del cuento y de pedir, ante este tipo de gente, el mejor argumento para que no te pidan es convencerles de que no tienes ni para ti, de ahi que haya gente que aunque tengan la vida resuelta, no van a reconocerlo porque sino muchos intentarian que les resolvieran la vida a ellos tambien.

Luego es verdad que hay mucha gente que vive por encima de sus posibilidades y a credito, pero segun leo por el op, esos en realidad tienen que tener una buena cuenta de ahorros, me imagino que al ser pareja sera una cuenta conjunta y como tal no la usaran como computo a la hora de fardar de pasta y malgastar, haran como que no existe pero es su colchon salvavidas.


----------



## Manteka (14 Ene 2022)

4mil eurillos al mes gastados en moñecos cabezones. 
Después te da una repentinitis y te quedas moñeco igual.


----------



## amanciortera (14 Ene 2022)

Colección de moñecos cabezones mandan


----------



## xixell (14 Ene 2022)

No te doy un zanx, porque me jode que en este foro siempre se diga que los docentes de cataluña son de los que más cobran, cuando son los que menos cobran de todo este reino de taifas, bueno los penúltimos, que en Aragón se cobra 5€ menos al mes. El resto del comentario, perfecto.


----------



## Play_91 (14 Ene 2022)

¿Y qué tiene de raro? es que cada persona tiene unas aspiraciones.

Hay gente con 300.000€ netos líquidos que se queja porque quiere vivir en un barrio de 550.000€, por ejemplo.

A ver si te crees que sólo se queja el que tiene cero.


----------



## pepeleches (15 Ene 2022)

Para mi son comportamientos distintos, en situaciones distintas que pueden parecer similares...pero que no lo son. 

Esto por ejemplo: 



Charo afgana dijo:


> Es algo bastante habitual en funcivagos,
> 
> tengo familiares que lo son,
> 
> ...



Lo he visto en mi entorno. Y es así, lo de la 'queja viviente'. Yo he llegado a la conclusión de que es inevitable; se terminan creando 'bolsas de amargados' donde el día a día hace que la gente se acabe contagiando. 

Y es que seguramente para la cabeza no es demasiado bueno que ni haya incentivo ni haya riesgo en tu vida laboral. Que estés toda la vida haciendo exactamente lo mismo, que de cuando en cuando no tengas miedo por lo que pueda pasar, y que otras veces no te vayan las cosas excepcionalmente bien y sea como para celebrarlo. 

Tener una vida laboral tan 'plana' y sin curvas, tan alejada del mundo real y sus vaivenes, tan poco exigente (la exigencia la pones tú, porque no cumplir la exigencia impuesta no tiene consecuencias...), hace que se entre en una espiral de frustración, que al que sí vive con la espada de Damocles de la realidad encima de su cabeza le puede parecer surrealista. Gente que trabaja mucho menos y que cobra mucho más quejándose continuamente de absolutamente todo, comportándose como mártires, e incluso llegando a pensar que son el centro del universo, el motor que hace que todo lo demás funcione. 

Por otro lado (y también he visto algún comentario al respecto...) también existe gente que tiene dinero y le da un cierto reparo. Yo tuve un caso muy muy cercano, una amistad de toda la vida. Que con su esfuerzo y sin parasitar (ole sus narices...) consiguió que le fueran muy bien las cosas. Vamos, que era medianamente joven y ya tenía solucionada la vida, o casi. 

Pero como veía que a su alrededor había mucha gente que daba bandazos o tenía problemas de trabajo o dinero, también se quejaba de estas cosas, cuando no eran precisamente ciertas. Dejó de hacerlo, no había mala intención (más bien lo contrario...), pero se dio cuenta de que si se ponía a la altura 'de quejas' por ejemplo de alguien que estuviera sin un duro que se queda en el paro, pues no está ayudando, por mucho que en su cabeza fuera una especie de solidaridad. Más bien al revés, la otra persona lo puede llegar a interpretar francamente mal. 

Y por último, como habéis hablado, está la gente que por ingresos debería tener una vida cómoda, porque tienen ingresos superiores a la media y muchas veces más estables. Ahí no creo que sea por tener un móvil X o hacer algo puntual, sino simplemente porque existe la pulsión muy humana de ir aumentando el gasto conforme se aumenta el ingreso. 

Al menos para mi, es lo más absurdo del mundo. Por supuesto, cada uno otorgamos distinto valor a lo que consumimos, pero a veces pareciera que este tipo de gente cuando va subiendo de estatus tiene que subir el estatus también de absolutamente todo. Donde antes se dejaban 8€ en una camiseta, pasan a gastarse 30€; en vez de coche de 18.000€ pasan al de 30.000€, en vez de vacaciones en Cantabria se van a Indochina. 

Y no digo yo que cuando te van bien las cosas no sea lógico que tu gasto se eleve, lo absurdo es que lo eleves en todo. Porque es lo que he visto que pasa en quien funciona así. Que te puedes permitir muchas más cosas que antes, pero por qué cojones si los yogures de 1€ te gustaban parece que te ves obligado a consumir los de 2€ simplemente porque tienes más pasta. 

Yo he tenido muchos altibajos económicos en mi vida, y seguramente por eso me da pavor este efecto. El de pensar que estás tirando dinero en consumir cosas que cuestan mucho más caras que la gama básica, y que en absoluto te aportan satisfacción en relación a lo que valen. Porque además he podido ver de cerca como la gente al crecer sus ingresos deja de buscar lo más barato en aquello que no le satisface demasiado. 

Además es una espiral de insatisfacción; en vez de llevar una vida sencilla, y disfrutar que si un día quieres un capricho del tipo que sea (una cena, un viaje, una guitarra, lo que sea...) está a tu alcance, esta forma de actuar hace que no disfruten de lo que ganan, porque siguen yendo justos y encima tienen mucha más consciencia de que 'por arriba' siguen quedando bastantes peldaños para gente con más pasta que terminan ansiando. 

Mientras el común de los mortales se hace una escapada y disfruta de un hostal acogedor, disfrutando también de que le ha salido por medio euro después de buscarlo, esta gente va a un cuatro estrellas pero tiene sensación de pérdida por no poder ir al de cinco. Y hará lo mismo con restaurantes, con salidas, con cualquier tipo de gasto. Habréis ido al mismo sitio, pero se habrán gastado el triple.


----------

